
A Warning About JQuery 3 - un_montagnard
http://blog.bugsnag.com/a-warning-about-jquery-3
======
nilliams
It's good to see this was recognised as a bug and quickly fixed. Meanwhile in
spec-adhering Promise land, a similar problem still exists [1], which is why I
recently banished es6-promise, and in turn fetch/fetch-polynomial from my
codebases.

[1]
[http://requirebin.com/?gist=8f13d5147c1c252ab1691115bfa8b7c5](http://requirebin.com/?gist=8f13d5147c1c252ab1691115bfa8b7c5)

------
kentor
Wouldn't catch instead of fail be more compliant with es6 promises?

